# drywall corner bead



## drewhart (Jul 13, 2008)

is there a corner bead adhesive spray made for metal corner bead? the aerolsol type at home depot says it is for plastic and paper type only. i just purchased the metal corner bead that has paper around the ouside that is to be attached right over mud with no screws. can this type of corner bead be attached with the corner bead adhesive?


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

drewhart said:


> is there a corner bead adhesive spray made for metal corner bead? the aerolsol type at home depot says it is for plastic and paper type only. i just purchased the metal corner bead that has paper around the ouside that is to be attached right over mud with no screws. can this type of corner bead be attached with the corner bead adhesive?


Don't know the answer re adhesive, but I got a response when I aksed a question re paper edged corner.
The answer was great -- worked well.
Here is the link
http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=17407


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The spray is for plastic trims. The type of bead you have is put on with joint compound. The plastic trims are full of holes that allow compound to push through and help adhere the trim to the board. The adhesive is to hold it in place until mudded. The joint compound holds long term. 
Apply a layer of mud to both sides of the corner. Firmly push the bead into place and wipe the excess from the sides. Allow to dry and a couple of finish coats.........you're done.


----------

